# Prosecutor Fired For Giving Tapes To News Program



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*DEDHAM, Mass. -- *A Norfolk County prosecutor has reportedly been fired for sharing audio tapes and other evidence in a murder case with the CBS news show "48 Hours Mystery." 
Susan Corcoran successfully prosecuted three men for killing Marina Calabro, 84. The _Patriot Ledger,_ citing law enforcement sources, said she was dismissed for giving the show tapes and other materials. 
Neither Corcoran nor the DA's office would comment on the firing. The executive editor of "48 Hours Mystery" said the show acted with the permission of the trial judge.

The defendants in the case included Calabro's grand-nephew, who pleaded guilty to second-degree murder. Prosecutors said Anthony Calabro wanted his great-aunt dead so he could collect on a $200,000 inheritance.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

